# Ground raw chicken breast



## In the Kitchen (Sep 11, 2006)

What can I use this for?  Does someone use it in meatloaf?  Or has anyone ever heard of this?  It looked like ground veal but is ground chicken breast.
thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2006)

You can use it in meatloaf, burgers, or anywhere else you would use ground beef.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 11, 2006)

you can use it for chili, for spicy nachos or tacos, spaghetti meat sauce... iwouldnt use it for meatloaf since chk breast is too lean and would come out rather dry


----------



## jkath (Sep 11, 2006)

You can also make a patty (like a hamburger patty), then dip it in an egg wash, then dip it in bread crumbs. Fry or grill, then top with marinara sauce and a slice of good mozzerella. Kind of a different way to make chicken parmesan.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 11, 2006)

It makes a nice dish called larb. You can make shao mei. Makes good patties with a mushroom gravy. Make meatballs and serve with a Thai red curry sauce.


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2006)

I've used it to make sweet and sour meatballs. They are very tasty. Think there is a recipe somewhere on here that I have used.


----------



## middie (Sep 11, 2006)

If you're going to use it for burgers, add a little shredded onion for moisture


----------



## Seven S (Sep 11, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> It makes a nice dish called larb.



i have seen this, salad-like dish of thai origin seasoned with lime juice and ground toasted rice ...  here is a recipe:

Larb Gai


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 11, 2006)

Few more ideas - Potstickers, eggrolls, meatballs, breakfast sausage (season with your favorite seasonings, make into long rolls or into patties and pan fry).


----------



## JMediger (Sep 11, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> You can also make a patty (like a hamburger patty), then dip it in an egg wash, then dip it in bread crumbs. Fry or grill, then top with marinara sauce and a slice of good mozzerella. Kind of a different way to make chicken parmesan.


 
Yum!  That sounds really good!

I usually sneak it into hamburger helper when I am feeling guilty about feeding it to my honey - makes me feel like at least part of it is good for him!  Also, I use ground turkey in many casseroles just because (again), I think it must be healthier.


----------



## college_cook (Sep 11, 2006)

There's a thai dish that uses this... with nuts, cilantro and lime among other things... i can't remember the name of the dish just now.  If anyone experienced in Thai food could help out?  I think it also had sprouts and napa cabbage in it, and perhaps some onions.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 11, 2006)

college cook, it is called LARB... more precisely LARB GAI...  if its the same one we are talking about

Larb Gai


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 13, 2006)

*Thank You*

Thanks for suggestions.  Now to decide which one?  Maybe will have to buy more in the future.  Have never seen ground chicken breast before.  Do I sound isolated?  Trying to expand my knowledge of cooking.  I just knew someone would know what I was talking about.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 13, 2006)

Larb is spicy ground meat salad.  Larb Gai is with chicken, Larb Moo is with pork, and Larb Neua is with beef.  

ITK, you can make spaghetti bolognese sauce by using ground raw chicken instead of ground beef/pork/veal.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 13, 2006)

You can make lettuce wraps too - there's plenty of recipes out there.  I love lettuce wraps!!!!


----------



## GB (Sep 13, 2006)

I like to cook it up and use it as a filling in calzones.


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 14, 2006)

I use it in the meat sauce for spinach stuffed pasta shells, and chili, and lasagna, and I have made sausage with it.


----------

